# A brag on Puppy Male . . . just barely a year old!



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on Louis' showing! Loved seeing his photo. Keep us up to date with his future shows.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, Mark, Jamie and the Poodle Gang, I just looked up the results. I'd say you did great! Patsy is the number 1 standard, I believe, not number 2 for this year. And to finish 2nd to her at that show was fantastic! Not too shabby to lose to eventual BIS winner. Let us know how Louis continues to do.


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Oops . . . oil well . . . #1 she is!!*



amerique2 said:


> Hey, Mark, Jamie and the Poodle Gang, I just looked up the results. I'd say you did great! Patsy is the number 1 standard, I believe, not number 2 for this year. And to finish 2nd to her at that show was fantastic! Not too shabby to lose to eventual BIS winner. Let us know how Louis continues to do.


Amerique,
Sacre Bleu! Number one - great! I do know she has an invite to Westminister, which is a great thrill to her owners. When we get the boy to stand still, he looks great! We have people who know him say "...wow - he looks great - and he's standing still!" still a lot of puppy in him. We'll be showing out and about . . . and maybe we'll pull a win or two . . . Thanks for the kind words!

Warm Regards,
Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Major congratulations and wishing you even better wins! Beautiful boy! Look forward to hearing his progress and seeing his pictures as he matures. Very glad for both of you!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How wonderful! He is lovely. Can't wait to see how his show career progressives. We are wishing all the best to you all._


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Mark. Kelli is a friend of mine. One of her bitches, Chada, is my bitch Shine's sister. I saw your dog in Conroe. Nice dog. Kelli's dogs are all really nice. I imagine your boy and my Yogi will be in the ring together often for a while (we took WD on Sunday in Conroe). Maybe see him in Glen Rose? If you are there, come introduce yourself. Were you in Conroe? Maybe I already met you ring side at the group ring Sat night?


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Oh no - they've discovered who we really are!*



Fur Elite said:


> Hey Mark. Kelli is a friend of mine. One of her bitches, Chada, is my bitch Shine's sister. I saw your dog in Conroe. Nice dog. Kelli's dogs are all really nice. I imagine your boy and my Yogi will be in the ring together often for a while (we took WD on Sunday in Conroe). Maybe see him in Glen Rose? If you are there, come introduce yourself. Were you in Conroe? Maybe I already met you ring side at the group ring Sat night?


 Hi there! I remember you! We finally found some booties/leggings for the boy . . . Congrats on your win in Conroe - one day our boy might be as composed and as well behaved as yours! My wife complains I let him get away with too much . . . oh well! No Glen Rose for us, too soon after the holidays . . . i probably should of . . .this might be a 4 or 5 pointer? There is a lot of poodles there! Why is that show so big? 
Yeah, we'll be doing our time in the ring . . . as soon as the Ch. comes thru - buzzzzzz!!!! He'll go hunting clip and continue with obedience, hunt and maybe agility . . . In a hunting clip we can (in theory) show in BOB, but probably not many wins will happen . . . (Repeat after me coats are 10%,coats are 10%, coats are 10% . . . yeah like that'll ever _really_ happen!)
We are registered for Corpus (Sinton - or something like that) and Fort Bend . . . not sure If I'll be able to make the Saturday @ Corpus . . . but we'll see. You should post your brags here and post pictures - he's a fine poodle - show him off! We might go to Glen Rose for the CERF testing, but no showing . . .

See you around at the shows - and good luck @ Glen Rose . . .

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Ha! I thought that might be you. Listen, you won't be missing anything in Glen Rose. Since it will be a major Sat/Sunday.....it will be a tough competition.....and the venue is mostly red dirt. Ugh. Competition at the majors is so tough for dogs at younger ages. Lots of 3-5 year old fully mature dogs there. But good experience! I just love Glen Rose and have lots of poodle friends in the Dallas area so we have big fun there! The Dallas area attracts a lot of majors....close enough to the north so that out of staters come down, and there are a lot of poodle people in dallas as well. We will be in Sinton as well. Hope to see you!

Glad you found those leggings. Very good things to have on show days especially. Nothing like having your freshly groomed dog pee on his bracelet or run through the morning dew. Cheers!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

So happy to hear someplace around my parts to find majors at. When Bindi Matures and gets her coat in, we'll be there! ( Dallas is just 6 hrs away for me)


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh yest stars....Dallas just had its big 3 day major in December, then Glen Rose is almost always good for a major in January (including a specialty Friday which isn't a major this year but is pretty big), then you have the fort worth kennel club who sometimes has two shows and and at least one specialty, another major usually!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> Oh yest stars....Dallas just had its big 3 day major in December, then Glen Rose is almost always good for a major in January (including a specialty Friday which isn't a major this year but is pretty big), then you have the fort worth kennel club who sometimes has two shows and and at least one specialty, another major usually!


Thanks for the heads up. We got a couple specialties coming up in OK city and Tulsa, OK at the end of June and the end of May respectively. I'll be at both of those.


----------

